# Sega's Training Log to building some mass



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

My stats are as follows *updated 3rd May*

*Stats*

Height - 5'6

Weight - 73.5KG *75.00kg*

Bodyfat - 16+%

Goal keep Bulking and strength

*Training Routine* - 4 day body part split

Monday - rest

Tuesday - Legs

Wednesday - Back

Thursday - Chest + Shoulders

Friday - rest

Saturday - Arms

Sunday - Rest or cardio

*Diet* - Flexible dieting eating what i want with in reason.

*Calories around* 3070- Carbs 307 - Fats 85 - Protein 269

*My weight stats over the years*

Pre training - 82.5kg around 20% BF

Boxing 2010-2013 - Anything from 58 kilo to 62 kilo around 12% bf.

Weight lifting 2013-Present - 64kg now up to 73.5kg when starting this log and around 16% bf.

*Personal bests on my main lifts* *as of May 1st 2014* *Updated*

Bench Press- 105kg 1x1

Squat - 120kg 1x2 (140kg smith machine 1x6)

Dumbell Incline press - 40kg each hand 1x3

Dead Lift - 170kg 1x1

*Supplements *










58Kg when boxing 67,5kg start of 2014 and 73.5kg mid feb 2014



My home gym when not training at the gym


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Back day*

Today i decided to do Mondays Back session as i didn't get time to work out Monday.

Work out was done at home using my Bodymax rack.

*Pulls ups*

5x8

*Reverse Grip Lat Pull down*

4x12 40kg

*Rack Pulls*

1x10 130kg

1x8 140kg

1x6 150kg

1x3 160kg new PB

1x1 165 kg *New Pb* Never included bar not sure if people do that but if you do add another 10kg

1x10 130kg

*Barbell Bent over row*

4x15 40kg working on form today as i feel im not hitting my lats perfect, Great advice i found on here pull from the eldows and use the hands like hooks, Not sure if that makes sense to use but it worked for me lol

*Lat Pull down*

4x10 40kg

*Seated cable Row*

4x10 50kg

Over all felt like one of my best back sessions, Working on form and breaking my PB on my rack pulls, I use to do dead lifts but im trying to just target my back at the moment.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Not the best sleep but im up and ready to go.

Hitting Chest today might chuck in shoulders and have a rest day tomorrow.

Will log everything when im home from work tonight.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Chest Day 20/3/2014*

*Bench Press*

1x12 60kg warm up set

1x10 60kg warm up swet

2x5 80kg

1x5 85kg New PB

1x5 90kg *New PB *last three reps were only half reps to be fair

2x8 70kg

*Incline DB Press *

1x8 32kg

1x7 32kg

1x8 32kg

1x7 32kg

1x5 35kg

1x4 35kg

1x6 32kg

*Flat Bench DB Fly*

4x8 22kg with 4x8 drop sets of 15kg

*Incline DB Fly*

4x10 17.5kg

*Machine Incline Press*

4x8 45kg

*Machine Fly*

3x10 75kg

*Cable Flys*

16kg each side 4x10

13kg each side 3x15

*Cardio*

20 minutes on the bike

Over all i felt great and strong i started to burn out by the time i was hitting the machines which i normally don't use but wanted to get a good chest session in today and im feeling it tonight!

Happy i finally broke my bench and not only by 5kg i got it up by another 10kg! I have been stuck on 80kg for a while so to hit 90kg was great for me, If you include the bar then i hit 100kg but im not sure you guys do that.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Finished work for the day,Now im about to go find out if me and the Missus are having a baby boy or girl 

Since i have the afternoon off i will be training shoulders at home using my Rack and weights i will log everything after my work out, Time to go to the hospital.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Behind the neck Barbell Press* ( not done these in a long time)

1x12 30kg

1x10 40kg

1x8 40kg

1x12 30kg

*Over head press*

5x5 40kg

*Dumbell side lateral raise *

4x10 10kg

*Dumbell from raise *

4x10 15kg

*Rear dealt flys*

1x12 15kg

1x10 20kg

2x10 15kg

*Barbell shrugs*

1x15 80kg

4x15 100kg

Ok did'nt enjoy this shoulder session so i have now decided to put my shoulder session back on my chest day as i feel it a lot more so over all i give that session a 6 out of 10:thumbdown: on the plus side me and the missus are having a boy


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Arms Day*

*Cable pull down*

4x21's style reps

28kg 21kg 11kg

*Cable biceps curls *

4x10 26kg added like a row type motion after each set for 15 reps, Not sure what this is called, Really burns.

*Close hand bench press *

1x15 50kg

3x10 60kg

*Standing Ez Bar Curls*

4x10 30kg

*Skull Crushers* -

2x10 30kg

1x7 30kg

1x5 35kg *new pb* I never do these due to wrist pains but my wrists are feeling good.

*Dumbell Curl* -

4x6 with 4x10 drop set

20kg drop in to 16kg

*Over head dumbell extension* -

3x10 25kg

*Dip Machine* -

4x21's style reps

125kg 95kg 65kg

*Ab Machine *

Did about 120 reps going from 45kg down to 35Kg down to 25Kg every 10 reps.

*Cardio *

25 mins on the bike

Tri and Bi are hurting now and got a house move to do later so my arms will be killing 9 out of 10 for that session :thumb:

Looking forward to resting tomorrow. Feeling a little bloated from the Dbol im running and holding water, My own fault giving in to mid night chocolate biscuit cravings :innocent:


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Woke up early so decided to see how much fitness i have lost since im not boxing and cutting down on cardio while bulking.

*Cardio*

1.00 hr on the bike on level 14 doing sprints every now and then

15.00 minutes on the stepper going from level 15 to the max level 20

I did take my Boxing gloves down to do some bag work but the other room had a spinning class on.

Over all i still got a decent level of fitness an felt good after.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Good training log! How you finding the test


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Leg day*

*Squats*

5x10

70kg 80kg 90kg 100kg 110kg

*Close stance Squats*

5x10

90kg 80kg 70kg 70kg 70kg

*Leg extensions*

5x20 75kg with drop set of 35kg

*Seated leg curl*

5x20 65kg with drop set of 35kg

*Leg Press*

4x15 165kg 175kg 185kg 195kg

1x10 202kg (whole machine)

1x10 165kg

*Cardio *

15 mins cross trainer

10 mins on the bike

Good session legs are feeling it today the only sh1t thing is i hate using the smith machine so i have to use my rack at home to do my Squats! I no a gym with out a squat rack shame full! its a good job im only 2 minutes away from the gym so my legs are still hurting by the time i get to the gym.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Ripping it up said:


> Good training log! How you finding the test


Now Gc has changed my Vials im very happy with it mate its been pip free and i will use it again for my next corse in the future, I cant really comment yet on the gains from it as i started with Medtech. Noble Dbol though is good to go i hit a wall with some of my lifts, been on the dbol a week an my strength has gone up again. Im sure i will break my Bench PB again this week.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Iv got some of his Oxys not using them in this cycle wish I used them as a kickstarter tho! But by **** the Test is good every week I feel bigger and stronger and lifts are going up every week and I'm only start week 7 lol another 11 weeks to go  !! I got some more Test also when got Oxys and. Prices the colour difference in the Test so gona start new vial this week looking forward to it.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Back day*

*Pulls ups*

5x10

*Reverse Grip Lat Pull down*

4x12 40kg

*Lat Pull down *

4x10 40kg

*Barbell Bent over row*

2x15 50kg

3x12 60kg

*Seated cable Row *

1x15 50kg

3x12 50kg

*Rack pulls*

3x5 140kg

My grip started to give out on the first few reps of my rack pulls so i decided to cut this short. Not to happy about it but will be pulling 175kg again next week.

Over all 6 out of 10 for that one due to the rack pulls.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Ripping it up said:


> Iv got some of his Oxys not using them in this cycle wish I used them as a kickstarter tho! But by **** the Test is good every week I feel bigger and stronger and lifts are going up every week and I'm only start week 7 lol another 11 weeks to go  !! I got some more Test also when got Oxys and. Prices the colour difference in the Test so gona start new vial this week looking forward to it.


You running test for 18 weeks mate? I did plan on 12 weeks my self but upping to 16 weeks then i will maintain after pct before i go on a cut. I have bulked up a fair bit and strength is up, Im not ripped like i was when i boxed but i was skinny ripped then anyway but now im bulky i no when i do decide to cut i will look loads better.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sega said:


> You running test for 18 weeks mate? I did plan on 12 weeks my self but upping to 16 weeks then i will maintain after pct before i go on a cut. I have bulked up a fair bit and strength is up, Im not ripped like i was when i boxed but i was skinny ripped then anyway but now im bulky i no when i do decide to cut i will look loads better.


Nah m8 I ment 9 weeks I'm running 16 weeks also.. Am the same I used to do Muay Thai and was skinny ripped but since stopping that iv bulked a fair bit when I done Thai boxing I was 56-63kg always up n down always cutting lol.. Now I'm eating like a horse and bulking up brilliant. I'm also going to maintain when finish cycle. Hopefully stay at 85 over summer and then bull again in January to 95-100kg  just see how things pan out iv got a wee 1 on the way in July  .


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Chest and shoulders Day 27/3/2014*

*
*

*Bench Press*

1x12 70kg warm up set

1x10 70kg warm up set

3x5 90kg

1x5 100kg *New PB*

1x5 90kg

*
Incline DB Press super set with incline machine press*

5x5 32kg Incline DB press

5x10 45kg Incline Machine press

Flat Bench DB Fly with drop sets

1x6 25kg

1x10 15kg

1x6 25kg

1x10 15kg

1x6 22kg

1x10 15kg

1x5 22kg

1x8 15kg

1x4 22kg

1x6 15kg

*Shoulders*

*Front Lat raise *

3x10 12.5kg

*Side Lat Raise*

3x10 10kg

*DB Shrugs *

3x15 30kg

*Machine shoulder press*

3x21s 42kg 28kg 21kg

*Cardio*

Cross trainer 10 mins

Bike 15 mins

Over all good session but i need to find out whats causing my anterior delts to hurt when im benching. My reps were down today and there was no point me trying to get the 35s up which i normally do when doing incline dumbbell press because of the pain in my right delt.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Ripping it up said:


> Nah m8 I ment 9 weeks I'm running 16 weeks also.. Am the same I used to do Muay Thai and was skinny ripped but since stopping that iv bulked a fair bit when I done Thai boxing I was 56-63kg always up n down always cutting lol.. Now I'm eating like a horse and bulking up brilliant. I'm also going to maintain when finish cycle. Hopefully stay at 85 over summer and then bull again in January to 95-100kg  just see how things pan out iv got a wee 1 on the way in July  .


Tell me about it mate constantly training an cutting to make 60kg was a nightmare for me when i was around 80 odd kg before i boxed.

Im around 74kg now i wont be competing again though i don't want to miss out on anything with the baby an when i boxed i was training all hours putting boxing first before everything else but now the little one an his mam will be first before everything i owe it to her putting up with some one cutting all year round eating clean as a whistle is a nightmare lol.

Congratulations mate our baby is due in August just after my birthday.

Hows your training going?


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah training is going really well breaking PB every week lyk your self on bench and squats, 110kgx 3 FB and squats 180kg x6 I'm sitting round about 80kg just now and hoping to be just under 90 by end of cycle  .

Cheers m8 same to you.

Keep up the good log m8 it's great  . And keep me up dated on how your cycles going! Have you decide to run The 16 weeks?? Iv been told better chance at keeping gains along with good pct but I suppose diet is a big thing also


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Arms Day*

*Cable pull down *

5x21's style reps

31kg 21kg 11kg when i hit the 11 kg i go as slow as possible burning out the triceps.

*Cable biceps curls *

5x10 31kg added a row type motion after each set for 15 reps, Still not sure what this is called

*Close hand bench press *

1x15 60kg

3x8 60kg

*Standing Ez Bar Curls*

1x10 20kg

1x10 30kg

1x2 40kg then failed i was jumping in sets with my mate hes 15 stone but i gave it ago so no shame there.

*Skull Crushers* -

2x8 30kg

3x8 20kg

These are normally second in my routine but there was no benches free so by the time i got round to these

my tri were already on fire.

*Dumbell Curl* -

4x8 20kg

*Over head dumbell extension* -

3x10 25kg

2x8 28kg

*Dip Machine* -

4x21's style reps

125kg 95kg 65kg

*Ab Machine*

Did about 120 reps going from 45kg down to 35Kg down to 25Kg every 10 reps.

*Cardio *

20 mins on the bike

Over all good session, I had to swap things round a little due to the benches been in use which effected some of my lifts but apart from that my arms had a good work out.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Ripping it up said:


> Yeah training is going really well breaking PB every week lyk your self on bench and squats, 110kgx 3 FB and squats 180kg x6 I'm sitting round about 80kg just now and hoping to be just under 90 by end of cycle  .
> 
> Cheers m8 same to you.
> 
> Keep up the good log m8 it's great  . And keep me up dated on how your cycles going! Have you decide to run The 16 weeks?? Iv been told better chance at keeping gains along with good pct but I suppose diet is a big thing also


Your squats's good mate i got up to 145kg in our gym how ever we only have a smith machine!

I have got my self a bodymax rack now at home but still only doing 100kg with good form i think my problem is i have to do my squats at home first thing when i wake up before i hit the gym on leg day so im not warmed up enough this is the problem with all my main lifts like bench press i have to do at home before i hit the gym due to them only having a smith machine and i hate using one of them now.Im only 2 minutes from the gym so its not to bad but its not ideal. New gym opening soon so i will be moving to that one.

Yeah im running for 16 weeks my weight this morning was 75kg i think my starting weight was 66.5 so not to bad. I no a few people on here will say you could have grown that naturally which i could have but not this fast. Im 25 I did my research on everything for months and do have a solid pct in order un like a lot of people who just jump on the juice expecting to be ripped and clueless about pct.

How is your diet going mate? to be honest im much more relaxed about what im eating now im not competing boxing. I dont eat crap but nothing is off limits so long as im near my macro's. I find this works for me and plus it keeps the missus happy! i was a nightmare when i was always cutting for boxing getting her to cook separate meals all the time and not eating anything bad.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm the same with my diet it's so more relaxed now not fighting  ..

With your leg day you should try doing a leg day at home and a separate day at gym that's what I do so I do Squats,front Squats, lunges with dumbells or bb. And stiff leg deadlifts.. That way you get best both worlds Then I go to gym to use machines like extensions etc.

And the way I got up on squats was start at say 60kg x 4 and keep adding say 10kg each time and do 4/3/2/1 till you reach 1rep max..

I think it was Elliot Hulse on you tube I got that from and it works wonders for getting your 1max rep in and it's a great way to give a good leg thrash 

I used fresh vial of get today wow smooth as haha


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Ripping it up said:


> I'm the same with my diet it's so more relaxed now not fighting  ..
> 
> With your leg day you should try doing a leg day at home and a separate day at gym that's what I do so I do Squats,front Squats, lunges with dumbells or bb. And stiff leg deadlifts.. That way you get best both worlds Then I go to gym to use machines like extensions etc.
> 
> ...


So smooth i dont feel any pip what so ever mate.

I will have a search for that video when im back home an i will give it ago i got next week off work so hope fully i can get my PBs up on all my lifts.

No plans to hit the gym tomorrow if im up i might pop down for an early morning cardio session or might even do some legs at home following what you said about legs mate.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sega said:


> So smooth i dont feel any pip what so ever mate.
> 
> I will have a search for that video when im back home an i will give it ago i got next week off work so hope fully i can get my PBs up on all my lifts.
> 
> No plans to hit the gym tomorrow if im up i might pop down for an early morning cardio session or might even do some legs at home following what you said about legs mate.


Good to have a rest day or 2 lol.. Saying that I'm swimming with my we girl tomorrow il throw a few laps in I think haha  enjoy your weekend buddy


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Progress pics

First is in March 2012 at 58kg the best shape boxing wise i have ever been in.

Second was 1st Jan 2014 start of cycle at 66.5kg

Third is 5 to 6 weeks in to cycle 72kg around Feb 8th 2014.

Will get new pics up soon im sitting at 75kg.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sega said:


> View attachment 147968
> 
> 
> Progress pics
> ...


You are looking awesome m8 brilliant progress keep it bud


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Ripping it up said:


> You are looking awesome m8 brilliant progress keep it bud


Thanks mate.

Up early so going to do a bit of cardio down the gym plug my ear phones in and zone out.

edit

*Cardio*

cross trainer 1 hour on level 14 on random

*Core circuit *

scissor kicks

scissor cross overs

Alternate heel touch

Knee raises

30 seconds each with 15 seconds rest repeated for 5 sets.

Not done a core circuit in a while an this blasted my abs in 10 minutes now its time to eat.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Got bored at home and have the week off tomorrow so decided to do a extra chest session i will 100% rest tomorrow.

*Home Chest Session *

*Incline Barbell Press *

5x8 60kg

*Incline Dumbell Press*

5x8 27.5kg this is all my dumbells go up to norm hit 32s or 35s in the gym.

*Incline Dumbell Fly *

2x7 20kg

3x5 20kg

*Flat bench Press*

100 kg failed i should have started with these instead of incline an then i would have got it up grrr

3x5 80kg

2x10 70kg


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Leg day*

*Squats*

1x12 60kg warm up set

1x10 70kg

1x8 80kg

1x6 90kg

1x4 100kg

1x2 110kg (new pb)

1x2 120 kg reps were not perfect. Had to swap my standard plates to Olympic plates to fit the extra weight on but it did not feel right using a standard 10kg bar as theres about 2 inch difference for the hole. Time to order an Olympic bar and some more Olympic plates.

*Leg extensions *

5x21's 85kg 55kg 35kg

*Seated leg curl*

6x21 75kg 55kg 35kg decided to do another set as the leg press was in use.

*Leg Press*

5x15 165kg 185kg 195kg 202kg 202kg these felt easy today wish the stack was more than 202kg

*Abs*

Ab crunch machine

3x15 45kg

3x15 35kg

3x15 25kg

3x15 15kg All were drop sets and that was my abs done.

Cardio

20 mins cross trainer level 14 on random

10 mins on the stepper level 16 and last 2 minutes max level 20 but held on to the sides and rested elbows so little cheating i was fu*ked least i put the level up lol

Over all my legs are killing, Thanks to @Ripping it up i did less squats than normal but kept upping the weight and lowering the reps which gave me the motivation to kick on and go for a personal best.

The first time i have done 21's style reps on legs and they fu*ked me up i will be doing this from now on. great pump and felt good enough to up the weight.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sega said:


> *Leg day*
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


Good going m8 well done on PB  I had a brutal leg workout today. I'm going to add my programe up seen as iv changed programe this week.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Ripping it up said:


> Good going m8 well done on PB  I had a brutal leg workout today. I'm going to add my programe up seen as iv changed programe this week.


Will that be in your noble log mate or are you starting a journal in here?


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Just gona throw it in my noble log bud.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Back Day @ the gym*

*Seated machine row*

1x12 55kg

4x10 65kg

*Rack Pulls*

1x10 140kg

1x8 150kg

1x5 160kg

1x2 170kg

1x1 180kg *New Pb* Could have got more reps or even 190kg but my ****ty rdx wrap tore. second time this has happened and they reckon the last time was the first time this has ever happened. Bollox **** raps. Very happy with 180kg though.

*Barbell Row*

5x10 60kg

*Machine Lat pull down*

1x10 75kg

4x10 85kg with 4x6 drop set of 45kg

*Rear Dealt flys*

4x10 10kg

*Cable dealt flys*

4x10 Only was going light feeling the contraction

*Cable high row dealt fly* ( not sure what this is called)

3x10 Only going light feeling the contraction

*Dumbell incline bench row*

1x8 28kg

4x8 20kg Felt extreamly tired and started using my arms more than hitting my lats so dropped the weight a lot.

*Cardio*

30 mins on the bike level 13 last 10 minutes level 15

Over all 9 out of 10 for that session really feeling it now just need to buy some decent raps.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Chest and Shoulders Day

*Bench Press*

1x10 70kg warm up set

1x5 80kg

1x5 90kg

1x4 100kg New PB

1x1 102.5kg *New PB* did get a second rep but was not full motion

2x10 70kg

*Incline DB Press *

1x10 30kg

1x8 32kg

1x5 35kg

1x4 37.5kg *New pb*

0x0 40kg* Failed* the 37.5kg went up so easy i had to give it ago and i will get it soon

1x8 32kg

1x8 30kg

*Flat Bench DB Fly*

4x8 25kg with 4x6 drop sets of 16kg

*Incline DB Fly*

4x10 17.5kg

*Machine Incline Press*

1x6 60kg

2x10 45kg pause and slow negative reps

*High Cable fly*

16kg each side 4x10

*Middle Cable fly*

12kg each side 3x10 with pause

*Lower Cable Fly*

10kg each side 3x10 with pause

*Shoulders*

*Shoulder press machine*

4x10 42.5kg

*Dumbell front raise*

3x10 12.5kg

*Dumbell side raise*

3x10 10kg

*Dumbell Shrugs*

3x15 35kg

Cardio

20 minutes on the bike steady away on level 13

Over all very happy with hitting PB's its took awhile to get the 37.5kg out on incline press an im sure i can get in to the 40's.

Long session today was in gym about 2 and half hours not ideal but when you have nothing else to do for the rest of the day i might as well give it my all! I will rest tomorrow now its time to eat.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Arm's day*

*Cable pull down super set with Cable Biceps curls *

4x21's style reps

33kg 23kg 13kg

*Cable biceps curls *

3x10 33kg added like a row type motion after each set for 15 reps

1x10 28kg

*Close hand bench press *

1x15 60kg

2x10 60kg

1x8 60kg

*Standing Ez Bar Curls *

1x10 20kg

2x8 30kg

1x6 35kg

*Skull Crushers* -

1x12 20kg

2x8 30kg

1x6 35kg

*Dumbell Curl* -

4x6 with 4x10 drop set

20kg drop in to 16kg

*Over head dumbell extension* -

1x15 25kg

2x10 28kg

1x10 25kg

*Dip Machine -*

1x12 125kg

1x8 135kg

1x4 142kg whole stack *new pb*

1x15 100kg

*Ab Machine*

Did about 120 reps going from 45kg down to 35Kg down to 25Kg every 10 reps.

*Cardio *

*
*20 mins on the bike level 14

10 mins on cross trainer level 14 on random

Over all good session been smashing PB's all week Noble dbol sure is good stuff but dont want to put it all down to that. Telling my self i will get the weight up an winning the mental battle is the most important thing :tongue:


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Shoulders traps delts*

*Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press*

1x10 17.5kg

1x10 20kg

2x10 22kg

*Dumbbell Seated Bent Over Reverse Fly*

3x10 10kg

1x10 12.5kg

*Dumbbell Lying incline Rear Delt Raise*

3x10 10kg

1x20 10kg

*Smith Machine Up Right Row*

1x10 30kg

3x10 35kg

*Smith Machine Shrugs*

1x15 100kg

1x15 110kg

1x15 120kg

1x15 100kg

*25kg Weight Plate up Right Row*

3x15

*
Dumbbell Front Raise*

3x10 12.5kg

*Dumbbell Side Lateral Raise*

3x10 10kg

*Shoulder Press Machine*

1x15 35kg

1x12 40kg

1x10 45kg

1x6 with drop set of 1x6 50kg 35kg

*Cardio*

Bike 30 mins level 13 steady pace

Ended up going to the gym with a mate and doing his routine. Shoulders are feeling it time to go to a carvery and fuel up.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Leg day*

*Squats*

1x10 70kg warm up set

1x10 80kg

1x8 90kg

1x8 100kg

1x6 110kg

1x10 70kg

*Leg extensions *

5x21's 85kg 55kg 35kg

*
Seated leg curl*

6x21 75kg 55kg 35kg

*Leg Press*

4x15 165kg 185kg 195kg 202kg

*Abs*

Ab crunch machine

1x15 45kg

3x15 35kg

3x15 25kg

3x15 15kg All were drop sets

*Cardio*

20 mins on the bike level 13 steady away

Overall feeling a little under the weather today full of cold and got a temp. Powered through though just felt harder.

Thinking of adding squats before every work out just on a light weight to build up my form, I notice i push through my toes instead of my heals! Im guessing this is down to boxing. You spend all your time learning to bounce on your toes its hard for me to stay flat footed so my form needs work an this could be down to my squat been weaker than my other main lifts.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Chest and Shoulders Day *

*Bench Press*

1x30 40kg warm up set started really low today to get the blood flowing

1x10 70kg

1x8 90kg

1x5 100kg

1x3 105kg *New PB*

1x10 80kg

*Incline DB Press*

1x10 30kg

1x8 32kg

1x5 35kg

0x0 37.5kg Failed these got them up last time but just diddnt feel right today

1x10 32kg

*
Flat Bench DB Fly*

4x8 22.5kg with 4x10 drop sets of 16kg

*High Cable fly*

18kg each side 4x10

*Middle Cable fly*

12kg each side 3x10 with pause

*Lower Cable Fly*

10kg each side 3x10 with pause

*Shoulders*

*Shoulder press machine*

4x10 42.5kg

*Dumbell front raise*

3x10 12.5kg

*Dumbell side raise*

3x10 10kg

*Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press*

4x10 20kg

*Dumbbell Seated Bent Over Reverse Fly*

4x10 12.5kg

*Cable up right row*

2x10 33kg

2x8 38kg

*
Cardio*

20 mins steady pace on the bike level 13


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Back work out @ home *

*Pulls ups *

5x8

*Standing Lat Pull down*

2x15 40kg

3x10 50kg

*Rack Pulls *

1x10 140kg

1x6 160kg

1x4 170kg

0x0 190kg went for a new PB twice but failed both times

2x10 140kg

*Barbell Bent over row*

5x12 50kg

*Standing bent over cable Row *

5x10 40kg


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Arm's day *

*
Cable pull down super set with Cable Biceps curls *

4x21's style reps

33kg 21kg 13kg

*
Cable biceps curls *

3x10 33kg added like a row type motion after each set for 15 reps

1x10 28kg

*Over head tricep extension with cable super set with one arm cable curl*

4x10 15kg

*One arm cable curl*

4x10 15kg

*Standing Ez Bar Curls super set with Skull Crushers*

1x10 20kg

3x10 30kg

*Skull Crushers - *

1x12 20kg

2x8 30kg

0x0 35kg failed these today norm i get 6 reps

1x12 20kg

*Close hand bench press *

4x10 60kg

*Dumbell Curl -*

1x6 22kg drop set with 1x10 25kg

3x6 25kg drop set with 3x10 15kg *( 25kg new pb on curls) with good form*

*Over head dumbell extension - *

4x10 25kg

*Dip Machine - *

1x8 125kg

1x6 135kg

1x4 142kg whole stack

1x10 100kg

*Ab Machine *

Did about 120 reps going from 45kg down to 35Kg down to 25Kg every 10 reps.

*Ab Twist Machine*

3x10 75kg

*Cardio*

30 mins on the bike going from level 14 to 16

Good session today i seen an old friend who use to be a lot bigger than me back when i boxed but now he looks tiny compared to me.

I no i have gained fat as well as muscle but i don't really care at the minute im loving the strength gains i never thought i would press the 30kgs LOL now im knocking on the door of the 40s an one day in a few years i will get the 50s so im happy with the way my bulk is going an when it comes time to cut i no i can cut fat i have done it many years boxing so its nothing new to me.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Squat and dead lift session work out 2 of the day*

Quick up date ended up doing legs with my younger brother who popped round for a quick squat and dead lift session

All i managed was

Squats

1x10 40kg ass to floor with pause at bottem to warm up

1x10 70kg

1x10 80kg

1x8 90kg

1x8 100kg

2x10 70kg wide leg squat

Front Squat

1x10 40kg I never do these so felt a little un balanced an i no its a nothing weight

2x10 50kg going as deep as i could.

Dead lifts ( never went for reps just one rep maxes thats it)

1x1 140kg New pb

2x1 160kg *new pb*

Ok this was my second work out of the day, Not an amazing work out as my energy was gone from the first but i thought i would jump in between my bros sets and have ago he did do a lot more than me.

Happy with my deadlift less than i year ago i got in to weight training an i was only dead lifting 60kg so to lift 100kg more 9 months later for me is an achievement and bare in mind the last time i did deadlifts was in december an i was only pushing 110kg for a few reps.

I could have got a few more reps out on 160kg but im exhausted from this mornings work out and was just happy to see how much progress i have made.

I no its a nothing weight to some people but i keep progressing so im chuffed with 160kg :thumb:


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Shoulders and delts*

*Face pulls high cable*

3x15

*Face Pulls low cable*

3x10

*Dumbell seated press*

4x10 20kg each hand

*Standing bent over reverse fly*

4x10 15kg

*Barbell up right row*

4x10 30kg

*Incline bench reverse fly*

4x15 10kg

*Front Dumbell Raise *

3x10 12.5kg

1x10 14kg each hand

*Side Raise*

4x10 12.5kg each hand

*Dumbells Shurgs with pause at top*

4x15

*Shoulder press machine*

4x10 45kg

*Cardio*

20mins on the cross trainer level 14 on random

10mins on bike level 13 on random


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Your logs impressive m8, mines more just about lab and gear I'm running wish my laptop got sorted so I could get it updated bit better. What weight you sitting now?  keep up the god work bud


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Ripping it up said:


> Your logs impressive m8, mines more just about lab and gear I'm running wish my laptop got sorted so I could get it updated bit better. What weight you sitting now?  keep up the god work bud


Hi mate i have not been on the scales since i was 75kg i should be up a bit more now diet has not been on track though im going to clean it up this week or lower carbs on rest days an up fats.

Few weeks left to go i have put on a decent size of mass i could have looked better if my diet was strict which it will be when i decide to cut.

Im more impressed with my strength gains they have gone up a lot.

Im not looking forward to coming off i will do my best to keep lifting as heavy as i can to keep my strength.

Hows your cycle going mate?


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah same here I'm about 82kgs and sitting at that for 2weeks  . I need to get on top of my diet a bit better. But as you strength going up every week, il be on week 10 tomorrow.

I'm gona add some of Noble Oxys and some dianobol in for a extra mass blast  then when I come to week 16 (last pin) week16-19 I'm gona run test prop to harden up.

Then run pct. I'm gona get some of them Animal Pak multi vits for pct to help boost me along a bit(off cycle) I've got the multi 1s just now for on cycle,

You'll be fine m8 just keep at it you'll be sweet ! :thumb:


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Leg day*

*Squats*

6x15 40kg 70kg 80kg 90kg 100kg 70kg

*Leg extensions*

5x21s 95kg 55kg 35kg *95kg new pb*

*Seated leg curl*

5x21s 75kg 55kg 35kg

*Leg Press*

5x15 165kg 175kg 185kg 202kg 135kg

Cardio

10 mins cross trainer

10 mins on the bike


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Ripping it up said:


> Yeah same here I'm about 82kgs and sitting at that for 2weeks  . I need to get on top of my diet a bit better. But as you strength going up every week, il be on week 10 tomorrow.
> 
> I'm gona add some of Noble Oxys and some dianobol in for a extra mass blast  then when I come to week 16 (last pin) week16-19 I'm gona run test prop to harden up.
> 
> ...


How have you been feeling on cycle mate i have been feeling fine an not had any problems apart from a few spots here and there but nothing major to worry about. Let me no how you get on with the oxys hope fully there back open soon i could do with adding a few things to my next cycle.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sega said:


> How have you been feeling on cycle mate i have been feeling fine an not had any problems apart from a few spots here and there but nothing major to worry about. Let me no how you get on with the oxys hope fully there back open soon i could do with adding a few things to my next cycle.


I've been great m8 few spots that's it tho, I decided just to go with the Dbol I had left from last cycle and keep Oxys for next cycle  .

Hope so I think it's because customs do a operation so sources close down. So I been told. Il defo be stocking up when open againg


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Arms work out at home*

*Bicep Ez Bar Curls*

4x12 30kg

*Close hand Bench Press*

1x10 70kg

3x10 60kg

*Skull crushers*

4x10 30kg

*Dumbell Over Head Extension*

4x10 27.5kg

*Cable Pull Down*

4x10 25kg with 4x8 15kg drop set

*Dumbbell Curl *

4x10 20kg with 4x10 15kg drop set

Tomorrow i will be doing back at the gym today was just a quick hour at home


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Ripping it up said:


> I've been great m8 few spots that's it tho, I decided just to go with the Dbol I had left from last cycle and keep Oxys for next cycle  .
> 
> Hope so I think it's because customs do a operation so sources close down. So I been told. Il defo be stocking up when open againg


Same mate need them to open back up, my strength has gone up a lot since swapping to noble from medtech dunno if medtech was under dosed but defo loving Nobles stuff will be looking to try some other goodies next cycle.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Back Traps And Rear Delts @ the gym*

*Seated machine row*

1x10 65kg

2x10 75kg *(new pb)*

1x10 65kg

*Dead Lift *

1x10 100kg

1x6 130kg

1x3 150kg

1x1 165kg *(new pb)* Very happy with this could have got 170 i think

1x10 100kg

*Barbell Row*

4x10 60kg

*Barbell Up Right Row*

4x10 30kg

*Face pulls *

Cant remember how many sets i did i did a fair few hitting 10 reps and going up the stack to about 33kg

*Rear Delt Dumbbell Flys*

1x15 12.5kg

3x12 15kg

*Machine Lat pull down*

1x10 75kg

1x8 85 kg

1x4 95kg *(new pb)*

1x10 75kg

*Machine Lat Pull Down One Arm*

4x10 35kg

Cardio

30 mins on the bike level 13 steady away

Over all 9 out of 10 for that session was in the gym a long time but that's how i like it.

Back traps and rear delts are destroyed very good session.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice journal and good progress mate. Wish I had a home gym like that.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

jjdlennon said:


> Nice journal and good progress mate. Wish I had a home gym like that.


Thank you mate i have only spent around £600+ on it finding most things on ebay an i could train everything at home if i wanted to.

I like going to the gym as well though i seem to push it a little more there an i have met a few good people from there who always help me out if im going for a new PB and i need them to spot me but its always nice to use the home gym when i no the gyms going to be way to busy like bank holidays.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Leg day*

*Squats*

1x20 40kg

3x10 80kg 90kg 100kg 110kg

1x10 80kg

*Leg extensions*

4x10 85kg with 4x10 45kg dropset

*Single Leg Extensions *

3x10 25kg

*Seated leg curl*

4x10 75kg with 4x10 35kg drop set

*Single Seated Leg Curl *

3x25kg

*Leg Press*

1x20 175kg

3x15 195kg 202kg(whole stack) 175kg

Did some Abs after then hit 45 mins cardio on the bike

jump on my scales they said 160lbs so i jumped off an on again and they said 170lbs lol i will have to jump on the gym ones next time im there mine are fuked.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Shoulders @ Home *

*Behind Neck Barbell Press*

4x12 40kg

*Barbell Wide Grip Up Right Row*

4x10 30kg

*Barbell Front Raise *

4x10 30kg

*Seated Dumbell Press*

4x12 20kg

*Dumbell Side Raise*

4x10 10kg

1x8 15kg


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Chest day*

*Incline Barbell Press *

4x8 70kg

*Incline Dumbell Press*

1x9 30kg

1x6 32kg

1x4 35kg

1x4 37.5kg

1x3 40kg *(new pb)*

1x7 32kg

*Dumbbell Incline Fly*

4x10 17.5kg

*Dumbbell Flat Fly*

4x8 22kg

*Machine Incline Press*

4x10 60kg

*Cardio*

20mins bike

10 mines Stepper

Finally hit my goal of 40kg incline dumbbell press! Im 15kg up from 25kg which i was lifting in November i think i started my cycle lifting the 28kg dumbbells on incline press! Huge improvement.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Got some new goodies for my home gym last night

20kg 25kg 30kg 42.5 kg hex dumbells

Will do for when Baby is here and i cant make the gym

Pics up soon


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Back [email protected] the gym*

Pull ups

4x10

*Seated close grip machine row*

1x12 65kg

1x10 75kg

1x10 85kg (new pb)

1x12 65kg

*Dead Lift *

1x10 100kg

1x6 130kg

1x3 150kg

1x1 170kg *(new pb)* this took a lot out of me but there was no way i was failing it

1x10 100kg

*Barbell Row*

4x10 50kg

*Wide Grip Seated Machine Row*

*4x10 55kg* Might have been 65 i cant remember.

*Rear Delt Dumbbell Flys*

4x10 14kg each hand

*Machine Lat pull down*

1x8 85kg with 1x10 45kg drop set

3x8 85kg with 1x10 55kg drop set

*Machine Lat Pull Down One Arm*

4x10 30kg

*Cardio*

1 hour bike going up the levels

10 minutes stepper

Over all very good session need food! Very happy with my deadlift i no thats near my max at the moment, Im going to work some rack pulls as i was struggling a little on the last bit but i wasnt going to fail it!

Cardio was a mad session today some times i just like to push my self.

Bulking diet is back on track all my meals are made up so no excuses.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Arm's day *

*Cable pull down super set with Cable Biceps curls *

4x21's style reps

31kg 21kg 13kg

*Cable biceps curls *

4x10 31kg

*Over head tricep extension *

4x10 15kg

*
Standing Ez Bar Curls super set with Skull Crusher*s

1x10 20kg

3x10 30kg

*Skull Crushers *

1x15 20kg

1x8 30kg

1x4 35kg

1x4 30kg

1x12 20kg

*Close hand bench press *

4x10 60kg

*Dumbell Curl *

*
*4x5 25kg with 4x10 15kg drop set

*Hammer Curl *

4x8 18kg with 4x8 14kg drop set

*Over head dumbell extension *

1x10 25kg

3x10 28kg Feels like i pulled the right side of my trap getting the weight up will teach me not to rush my sets.

*Dip Machine *

21 style reps ( im sure people no how these go? each set goes 125kg 95kg 55kg for 7 reps each)

4x7 125kg

4x7 95 kg

4x7 55kg

*Dips *

4x10 no weight

*Ab Machine *

90 reps going from 45kg to 35kg to 25kg

*Leg Raises *

*Cardio *

30 mins on the bike added in sprints for 10 minutes only for 15 seconds all out but they ****ed me lol.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Your logs top notch m8 you've made great progress!! I just wish my laptop wasn't goosed and I could have planned my log bit better lol!! Always next time tho haha


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Ripping it up said:


> Your logs top notch m8 you've made great progress!! I just wish my laptop wasn't goosed and I could have planned my log bit better lol!! Always next time tho haha


Next weekend i will use the digital gym scales and get a print out mate so i will let you no my scales are fuked they had me at 160 then i jumped on again an was 170lbs which is about right. There's no way i have gone backwards.

Felt extremely good getting 170kg deadlift dont think i will push it next week to 175kg i might swap it to rackpulls instead as my PB was 180kg with them an im sure i could Rackpull 200kg now an if i do that will give me confidence to break my Deadlift PR


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Shoulder Session @ Home*

*Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press*

1x15 20kg with 1x8 25kg (around 30 to 60 seconds rest between upping weight on all sets)

1x12 20kg with 1x6 25kg

1x12 20kg with 1x4 25kg

1x12 20kg with 1x6 25kg

*Barbell Front Raise *

1x15 30kg

1x12 30kg

2x10 30 kg

*Dumbell Side Raise*

4x12 10kg controlled reps

*Dumbbell Shrugs*

4x20 42.5kg each side

*Barbell Up Right Row*

4x10 30kg


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Legs Day*

30 Mins Cardio on the bike level 13 first thing

*Leg Press Machine*

4x20 165kg Decided to keep weight down an go for more reps today

*leg Extensions*

4x10 75kg Pause and hold reps

*Seated Leg Curl *

4x12 Pause and hold reps

*Smith Machine Squat*

1x10 60kg

1x10 90kg

1x10 100kg

1x8 120kg

1x6 130kg

1x4 140kg ( Reps started to go to half reps just didn't feel right with the smith machine)

*Smith Machine Squats A2G with Pause at the bottom for a few seconds*

4x10 60kg

Over all good session not to happy about using the smith machine though i felt my squats a lot more doing them last where as normally i have to do them first thing at home on my Rack before i even get to the gym.

New Gym is open now thinking of signing up for a year saves me around £200 quid a year! Just hope its not to busy on a morning when i train.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Chest and Triceps

*Bench Press*

5x5 90kg

*Incline DB Press*

1x8 32kg

1x6 35kg

1x3 37.5kg

1x1 40kg first time i got these up on my own with out a spotter was only one rep though lol.

1x8 32kg

*Flat Db Fly*

4x8 22kg with 4x10 16kg drop set

*Cable Machine*

High Cable triple drop set

1x10 18kg each side

1x10 16kg each side

1x10 14kg each side

*Middle Cable triple drop set*

1x10 16kg each side

1x10 14kg each side

1x10 12kg each side

*Low Cable triple drop set*

1x10 14kg each side

1x10 12kg each side

1x10 10kg each side

*Triceps*

*Close Grip Smith Machine Bench Press*

4x8 60kg

*Cable Pull Down*

4x10 23kg with 4x10 13kg drop set

*Cable Pull Over *

4x10 18kg

*Cable Dip Machine*

4x8 125kg

About to end my cycle i will put my stats up soon one jab to go on Saturday.

I will be moving on to more of a strength routine soon for 12 to 16 weeks to help try keep an gain even more strength when my cycle is over. I will upload new routine soon.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Back and Bi's [email protected] the gym*

*Seated close grip machine row*

1x12 75kg

2x10 85kg

1x10 75kg

*Dead Lift *

1x10 100kg

1x5 130kg

1x2 160kg

1x0 175kg ( Just couldnt lock out so close! will get it next week

1x10 100kg

*Barbell Row*

4x10 50kg

*Machine Lat pull down*

3x10 85kg with 3x10 65kg drop set

1x5 95kg with 1x10 65kg drop set

*Cable Machine *

Standing Lat pull down ( not your normal lat pull down i cant remember the name)

3x12 21kg? cant remember

1x12 drop sets of 10 reps going down in 2kg tell i hit 11kg hitting 15 to 20 reps to burn out lats.

*Cable Row*

4x12 whole stack 50kg

*Bicep's *

Cable Rope curl

4x10 21kg

*Ez bar curl *

4x6 30kg with 4x10 20kg drop set

*Dumbell Curl with Hammer Curl Drop Set*

4x5 25kg curls followed by 4x10 15kg hammer curls

*Cardio*

1 hour on cross trainer going from level 14 to 17 on random.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*Legs Day*

*
*

*Squat A2G*

1x15 40kg warm up set

3x10 70 80 90

1x5 100 kg

1x10 60kg

( all reps were a2g)

*Leg Press Machine*

5x15 165kg 175kg 185kg 195kg 202kg whole stack

*leg Extensions*

5x10 75kg Pause and hold reps

*Seated Leg Curl *

5x12 75kg Pause and hold reps

*Cardio *

10 mins on stepper

10 mins on bike

Did an hour cardio yesterday with some ab work burning off the few pints i had watching the boxing 

Last jab today!

Over all cycle has been a very good one my diet could have been better but im not to bothered about that my goals were to put on size and gain a lot of strength and i have done that. I will put up my results soon.

At the end of the month i move house and have decided im going to start training at home with my rack training Strength 3x5 three times a week on all compound lifts with a couple isolation's thrown in there.

My cardio im thinking of getting back boxing depend how this routine is on my body!

I need to plan for the future now for the little one so saving as much money as possible i already have everything i need in my home gym so its time i start using it.

I will start a new log next month but for now i will be sticking to my split until we move.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

*
Shoulder Session @ Home*

*Over Head Press*

1x15 40kg warm up set

5x5 50kg

*
Barbell Front Raise *

4x10 30kg

*Dumbbell Side Raise *

4x10 10kg controlled reps

*Dumbbell Shrugs drop sets*

4x10 42.5kg with 4x10 30kg with 4x10 20kg

*Barbell Up Right Row *

4x10 30kg

*Barbell behind the neck press*

1x15 30kg

2x12 30kg

3x10 30kg

Nice pump finishing with the behind the neck presses at the end of the month i will be doing a 3x5 compound movements routine with some isolation's chucked in so i will be starting a new log.

May get my **** back boxing again for my cardio im missing it!

Boxing will fit in perfect with my compound routine unless im to ****ed the next day to box. I miss a good spar wont compete again though i don't miss the 8 mile runs an dieting just the sparring and pad work.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Good weeks training not had chance to log everything due to house move.

Going to end this log now as my cycle has come to an end an im changing my routine as i be training from home with my rack.

Got some more goodies for the home gym hex bar was cheap and new 7 foot oly bar with 300kg of plates an my dumbbells go up to 42.5kg so not to bad for a home gym.

*Strength Gains Main Lifts*

Barbell Press 80kg up to 105kg 3 reps

Dead lift 130kg up to 180kg ( last time i did deads at 130kg was a year ago my goal is 200kg)

DB Incline press 28kg 6 reps up to 40kg 3 reps

Squat (A2G) 90kg up to 120kg this is a weak lift for me which will be addressed in my new routine

Over Head Press 50kg 5x5 never gone to heavy on these.

Other noticeable lifts

Db curl with strict form 20kg up to 25kg

Tricep dip machine 105kg up to 132kg 6 reps whole stack

Leg ex machine 95kg 10 reps

Seated leg curl machine 85kg 10reps

Will edit with pics once im back online in the new place.


----------

